# Longines Hydroconquest Auto v Quartz



## Jamer (Mar 21, 2010)

Longines Hydroconquest Auto v Quartz

I am seriously thinking of buying a Longines Hydroconquest Auto 41mm but just wondered what your thoughts were on the quartz version?


----------



## Runitout (Aug 19, 2009)

Jamer said:


> Longines Hydroconquest Auto v Quartz
> 
> I am seriously thinking of buying a Longines Hydroconquest Auto 41mm but just wondered what your thoughts were on the quartz version?


It's very nice.

I would grab the quartz and spend the difference on a rubber strap if it were my sportswatch only. If wearing it for all occasions, keep it on bracelet and get the auto.


----------



## Gadget21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Personally I prefer the auto, super accuracy is not a deal breaker for me and I love the idea of a mechanical watch ticking away on the wrist. Love the sweeping seconds hand also (does the quartz model "tick" like other quartz watches?). Then again the only way to tell for sure is to go and try them both on the wrist BTW I think that the quartz is only available in 39mm whereas the auto comes in 39 and 41mm. Keep in mind also that the cost of servicing the auto every five years or so would be more than changing the battery in the quartz model every 5 years or so. You won't go wrong whichever model you choose though :-!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I always lean towards autos.................


----------



## Jamer (Mar 21, 2010)

I just picked up my new automatic  very pleased with my purchase


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jamer said:


> I just picked up my new automatic  very pleased with my purchase


pics!??


----------



## Jamer (Mar 21, 2010)

jokr82 said:


> pics!??


Here you go mate


----------



## TorzJohnson (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous watch!

Are the links held together by pins or screws? If I pick one of these up one day I like to know if I'll have to get one of those tiny screwdrivers.


----------



## Jamer (Mar 21, 2010)

TorzJohnson said:


> Gorgeous watch!
> 
> Are the links held together by pins or screws? If I pick one of these up one day I like to know if I'll have to get one of those tiny screwdrivers.


With pins


----------



## TorzJohnson (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

tks mate, beautiful watch!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

THAT is one lovely watch...enjoy in good health


----------

